# hydraulic driven Snapper 36" snowblower



## hosshunter (Jan 16, 2011)

I built this hydraulic driven Snapper 36" snowblower to fit my John Deere 212. High torque motor (1062 rpm) and 6 gpm pump. 5 gallon hydraulic oil tank, 18 volt direct wired drill for chute rotation, linear actuator for chute elevation (added after photos). Will go thru the pile at the end of the driveway left by the snowplow with ease. Working on a 42" blower for my John Deere 216 right now


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Man what a snow destroyer you got there.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree, but in your pictures it's all dressed up and no where to go. Looks like you were smart and got things ready ahead of time. I'm guessing you've gotten some snow since those pictures were taken.


----------



## hosshunter (Jan 16, 2011)

I had plenty of snow to play with. Blower is dialed in and running great. I just got in from wideing the snow piles left by the snowplows at the end of the driveway and sidewalks. I was going thru snow that was piled 1 to 2 feet higher then the blower and it never clogged or stopped. It almost seems to like this piled snow more then fresh snow.
I just got a 42" MTD snowblower that I am thinking about converting to hydraulic drive for my John Deere 216.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

What a beast you have made, I bet it was a blast and the wife could not get you off of it.


----------



## gecko991 (Jan 7, 2012)

I like that idea. I also have a beefy JD 317 setup for pushing snow that I may consider a blower for.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Hydraulic blower*

Now that's an impressive shop built machine. Sounds like a great solution and being it's hydraulic, does that mean you can reverse it if need be?


----------

